# George Barris Custom Car King



## Ken N Tx (Dec 18, 2015)

*George Barris Memorial Hollywood Forest Lawn Glendale Cemetery Funeral Kustom Car Batman Munsters*


----------



## oldman (Dec 18, 2015)

I remember the Munster's car. I always had to laugh when I saw the coffin on wheels. I think he built a few different cars for the Munster's shows.


----------

